# Replaced Head Gasket, Fired-Up, now "No Start" :(



## dr69 (Nov 6, 2004)

Just finished replacing head gasket on '95 240SX SE and she fired-up on first attempt, but now won't start again! It was a "shaky" idle, so I tried to get out and adjust the timing by turning the distributor, but it stalled before I got to it. I tried putting the distributor in proximity to where it was initially (both retard and advancing), but hasn't fired-up again...

I checked CEL codes on the ECM, but only get "55", which I believe is "no codes". I have replaced the cap, rotor, plugs and O2 sensor, but the initial start-up was with the old ones (I was going to replace them anyway).

Since it DID start, I don't think anything is disconnected, but have double-checked and have found nothing not plugged in (either wiring or vacuum)

Do scanners tell you more than the CEL (Check Engine Light)? If so, does anyone rent/loan these scanners...this is a friend's car (which is probably going to be sold), so don't want to invest too much if don't need to.

Any ideas are greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The ignition timing may be off enough to prevent starting. Also the cam timing may be off; how did you set that?


----------



## dr69 (Nov 6, 2004)

After an extensive "Google" search, I found someone who also didn't put engine @ TDC before tearing apart and did the following (per his instructions and pictures): http://www.negative-camber.org/jam149/240cams.html

Before replacing head, I did ensure engine was @ TDC, and balancer was on TDC mark (2nd from left-most mark). I then installed each camshaft with the #1 Intake and Exhaust lobes "pointing" AWAY from each other. This put the intake sprocket timing "dot" @ approximately 12 o'clock and the exhaust @ approximately 2 o'clock. "Dots" were 7 complete chain links apart (if intake "dot" was in the center of link#1, then exhaust "dot" was in center of link #8). I then istalled the upper chain tensioner and rotated engine several times, to ensure all alignment remained.

When I installed the distributor, I followed the manual and put center of rotor pointing to #1 on cap. This gave me an equal amount of room to rotate the distributor either CW (advancing) or CCW (retarding).

I figured when it started on first crank, that it was off just a bit, but haven't found that "sweet spot" since!

Please let me kow if you see anything unusual about what I did.

Thanks for the reply
:cheers:


----------



## dr69 (Nov 6, 2004)

The trick is to have someone turn the distributor as you are cranking...once it fired-up, I turned it to best idle, then checked w/ timing light and all is good!


----------



## chinqie (Aug 10, 2007)

Anyone ever have a problem with the distributor not spinning when cranking? I install everything the way it came out, but the distributor doesn't mesh with the tri timing gear (Inner, outer chain and the dist). I don't get it.

Thanks to anyone for any info.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

dr69 said:


> Before replacing head, I did ensure engine was @ TDC, and balancer was on TDC mark (2nd from left-most mark).


Did you set the crankshaft to TDC on the COMPRESSION STROKE? If not, you'll have to retime the ignition again.


----------

